# What kind of cat is this??



## Seijun (Apr 30, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what breed/color cat this is?










It's shaped like a maine **** and has markings like a lynx point cat, but I have never heard of a lynx point maine **** nor have I ever seen a lynx point with those colors before.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Classic lynx point siamese.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 30, 2010)

But what breed? "Classic Siamese" are supposed to have short-hair, or so I thought. And their body structure just looks totally different overall, IMO.
Also, isn't there some special name for this type of lynx point since it has two differently colored points (grey and brown)? If I just type in lynx point siamese cat I cant find any other cats that look like this.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, beautiful cat!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

results for "classic lynx point siamese"

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&rlz= ... CA8QsAQwAA


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It appears that Google is using several pictures of your cat. 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think it's the OP's cat.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 30, 2010)

It's not my cat, I just really want to know what kind it is!  

@marie: Yes, if you do a google search for "classic lynx point siamese" then this cat comes up as a result. The photo is from a computer wallpaper site and the picture was titled "classic lynx point siamese" so it shows up when you search for that phrase. However, I suspect the title is wrong. Wallpaper photo sites are hardly a reputable source for cat information, IMO. A person submitting photos can title a submission as whatever they feel like.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Something about this picture looks a little "off". Could it be a Photoshop composite, one cat's head and ruff on another's body?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Something about the thread is a little off. :?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmmm, I was wondering what that smell was ...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Seijun said:


> But what breed? "Classic Siamese" are supposed to have short-hair, or so I thought. And their body structure just looks totally different overall, IMO.


*In this case, "classic" refers to the swirled/target tabby pattern, not a breed description.* I do not think it is photo-shopped, the cat appears to have a genetic modifier to its' coat that is causing the points to be very dark at the tips and become paler as the points move closer towards the body of the cat. 

Lynx Point only refers to a meezer-marked cat that has a dominant agouti gene present which causes the tabby markings to be visible.

Breed? Very difficult to tell without registration certificates that document lineage. All of the various genes that govern phenotype in cats are out there in many combinations so it isn't a surprise to me that many cats tend to look like various known breeds, especially 'color' breeds.

The large size of this cat and its' markings could indicate Ragdoll or Maine **** and definitely Siamese-type influences. Gentically, this cat is black-based (o), carries agouti (AA or Aa) and carries homozygous/recessive pairs of long hair (ll) and points (cscs). Roughly, this cat is: oAAllcscs or oAallcscs.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you very much Heidi for the explanation! Is there a name for that, when the markings become paler on the body? I would love to see more cats like this one, but I couldn't for the life of me find any on google images. Probably searching for the wrong terms.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Unfortunately, I am still learning about cat coat color genetics and know/understand only the basics. The only thing I could call it would be a variation of the color-point (cs) genes. With pointed cats, the gene is temperature controlled, concentrating color at the coolest areas (over bone) of the cat and becoming paler over the warmest areas (muscle).

What specific type of examples are you looking for? If you are looking for this dark-to-silvery color of the points, it may be very difficult to find as some cats just tend to break the mold and/or break every known 'rule' about color genetics. I would *suspect* this cat is a purebred of some sort, only because of the professional look to the photo.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Miso said:


> Wow, beautiful cat!


And poses as if he knows it.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

gunterkat said:


> Something about this picture looks a little "off". Could it be a Photoshop composite, one cat's head and ruff on another's body?


I don't think so, but it is a studio shot as can be seen from the background. If it is photoshopped, I would say it was done by an expert. Note the whiskers against the background on the left hand side of the cat's face.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

BING BING BING 

I think Heidi called it. Ragdoll or Ragamuffin.

Lynx Ragdoll










Lynx Ragamuffin










Also in a google search for Classic Lynx point is a pic that looks exactly like my lilac point siamese. I'll just never take a photo this good. But it's what she looks like in real life.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 30, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> What specific type of examples are you looking for? If you are looking for this dark-to-silvery color of the points, it may be very difficult to find as some cats just tend to break the mold and/or break every known 'rule' about color genetics. I would *suspect* this cat is a purebred of some sort, only because of the professional look to the photo.


Yes, I had been hoping to find another example of a cat with the dark points on the face fading to the brown marbled pattern on the sides like that. Do you suppose this cat looks the way it does in part because the fur is long, and thus the temp of the body fur is cooler (causing the brown patterns to show up where it would have just been white on a short-haired cat)? Just a theory.

EDIT: Great photos Dave! Here is what a search for lynx point ragdoll turned up. 










Pretty close, color wise.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

The face is deffinetly not ragdoll or ragamuffin, the face of ragdoll and ragamuffin are very similar, Flat not real flat like a persian. The face of the cat shown is more thin and looks like it protrudes outward more.

too me it looks more like a forest cat or a siberian.


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

we almost adopted a himalayan from a local shelter with similar markings. she was a lilac point, not a lynx, but had the same light tan swirly markings on her body. GORGEOUS kitty. she wouldn't have worked well with our family, though.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Seijun said:


> Do you suppose this cat looks the way it does in part because the fur is long, and thus the temp of the body fur is cooler (_causing the brown patterns to show up where it
> would have just been white on a short-haired cat_)? Just a theory.


I think that is a very good theory, but I also think short haired lynx-points can also show their tabby markings on their bodies. It is the agouti gene 
that makes the tabby pattern visible. Standard Siamese-type cats do not have agouti so their tabby patterns do not stand out, and long hair can 
make the pattern more difficult to discern.

A short-hair Lynx point with a classic tabby pattern:







A spotted Mackerel pattern:








Difficult to tell what pattern:









All cats are tabby cats carrying some form or combination of Abyssinian (_ticked_), Classic (_blotched/swirled target_) and Mackerel (_stripes, broken 
stripes and spotted_). If the cat doesn't have agouti, those markings won't stand out. Some cats without agouti (_solid colors_) can show 'shading' or 
'ghost stripes' of their tabby pattern in certain lights, but in long hairs it can be very difficult to see.

Here is a link to a topic I made about cat coat colors and genetics with a lot of great photos. Some photos may be missing, though.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=54570

A link about guessing general cat breed genetics.
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=67408


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I think the angle of the photo of the face is what makes it look different.

Fay is an official bicolor Raggdoll. Her face looks pointy here.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

too me the cat looks more like a wilder breed. like a siberian and not a doll like breed like the ragdoll or ragamuffin

but it may just be a ragdoll and the coloring of the cat is throwing me off.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Seijun said:


> Thank you very much Heidi for the explanation! Is there a name for that, when the markings become paler on the body? I would love to see more cats like this one, but I couldn't for the life of me find any on google images. Probably searching for the wrong terms.


If you look under Classic Lynx Point Balinese, you'll find the same cat. I doubt it's either a Siamese or Balinese. The eyes are wrong, for a start. As a former breeder of Siamese and one who looks at the Siamese Rescue Site almost daily, I assure you, I have never seen a Siamese or Balinese that resembles that cat. I can only assume someone thinks he or she is being funny or clever. For fun, I'd look under some other breeds' pictures.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you for the reply Jeanie. Like I said earlier, the picture is from a wallpaper website under the title "classic lynx point siamese", but again as I said earlier, there is no telling who titled the photo that or why, or where the picture originally came from. I can't tell you how many times I've visited a site like that and looked under "wolf wallpaper" only to find pictures of Siberian huskies!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There's no way to know if the cat is purebred, but if we're assuming it is for sake of discussion, then the lynx tips on it's ears, point more towards Maine ****, Siberian and Norwegian Forest Cat. As far as I know, Ragdolls, Ragamuffins and the long haired Siamese breeds do not have lynx tips. Ragdolls and Siamese variations all have blue eyes. 

MCs, Siberians and NFCs are all pretty impossible to tell apart unless you're really an expert. There is an off shoot breed of the Siberian called the Neva Masquerade that is pointed. 

When it comes down to it....all the different opinions on this thread are the perfect reason that we always tell people that there's just no way to know.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Ahem. Why didn't I check this before.

The properties/url for the phoyo say

http://wallpaper.najoomi.com/wallpapers/48/*Classic-Lynx-Point-Siamese-Cat-512X384-48.jpg*


----------



## Seijun (Apr 30, 2010)

Dave, see me last post.


----------

